# One Expensive Tent, A 301Bq



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

I just got her home, it's a 2012 Outback 301BQ. We have had an early spring and I was getting antsy having it sit at the dealers lot. Things that I had done to it was to add a Maxx fan with cover and upgraded the AC to 15000 BTU unit (much to the advice that I read on here). Now we are busy trying to get her ready for camping.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats! What fun to get ready. We just brought our 2012 250 RS home too! We are looking forward to heading out soon- we are even thinking of a camping Thanksgiving. Got the idea from this forum!


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

A mighty nice unit you picked there. Congrats and have fun.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations! Enjoy the new "tent"!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

New Camper Smell!!!

Congratulations! Looks super!

We had one of those at the Acadia Rally last year. Keystone had one dropped off for us to look at. What do you think of the front cap color?

Eric


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, we are super excited to get her going for the season.



egregg57 said:


> New Camper Smell!!!
> 
> Congratulations! Looks super!
> 
> ...


I had the choice of either an "Anniversary Edition" with the white cap or this brown cap. I personally liked the brown cap better because I thought it would show less road grime over time and it set the trailer off a little, maybe a little "bling"?. Also I liked the darker trailers on the lot, so I got the layout I wanted with a hint of the darker trailers on the front.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

SWEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice setup!!! Very close to mine. How did your truck pull yours? Also what hitch did you go with? I picked up my new 292bh on monday and I had a 5 hour ride home with 20 mph winds and gusts over 50mph!! I was pushed around a few times but otherwise she drove straight as an arrow. I was very impressed with the Ecoboost! I set the cruise at 62mph and it never skipped a beat. Cant wait to get this camping season started!!!


----------

